# 30 Gallon Devilbiss DF430-2 slow to fill - 30 years old



## barriedeis (2 mo ago)

Unit is 30 years old. Worked fine last summer but now won't fill to 115lbs but does go to 40lbs pretty quick and then really slow to 80lbs. I have replace the cylinder and piston ring assembly. I purchased a used Craftsman 25 gallon which works fine. Both use the same reed assembly so I swapped that part out and got the same results on my old one. I hear no leaks after filling the old one up but it will go to zero pressure if filled and left overnight. I don't want to put too much more money into this unit so I am asking if its possible that the check valve could be my issue? or the tubing? Thanks for any advice. BTW - the motor runs great!


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 28, 2021)

barriedeis said:


> asking if its possible that the check valve could be my issue?


Can you or have you switched it out from one to the other also? How is the coupler? Mine will seep out overnight as well once the extreme cold arrives, but it's through the coupler on the hose.


----------



## barriedeis (2 mo ago)

thanks or th reply.. tubing is not the same on okd to new but i have tightened down the nut


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 28, 2021)

OK. As an option you can remove the check valve, look for a build up of debris and try cleaning it.


----------



## barriedeis (2 mo ago)

sledman8002002 said:


> OK. As an option you can remove the check valve, look for a build up of debris and try cleaning it.


thanks, ill try tha


----------

